# HELP Confettis kid not doing well?!?!



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok so the doe wont drink and has a leg shes limping on and holds weird i was told to give vitimin b i have some but dont know how much to. Give her?!?!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would give her 1cc. She has contracted tendons in both front legs or did she break that leg being born? the pic is hard to tell. I would also give her 1/2cc Bo.Se and an extra vitamin E gelcap by mouth.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, I went and looked at your other thread, does look like contracted tendons.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, give the Bo-se, & vit A&D wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Now shes really week an wont drink atall


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I gave her 1cc of vitamin b i don't have the other stuff i don't think shes going to make it i made her eat they're preemes 9 days early the bucks doing fine tho.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok wow dramatic change shes eating like a champ!!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yayyy!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Now shes sleeping and her brothers up and about!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Great you can give her 1/2cc vitamin B daily for a while. It will help her appitite, help her hold her temp, and help her muscles and nerves develope.
I have another way of straightening those front legs. She must be eating reliablely before you can use it though. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SO glad to hear it!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

She got 5 oz in her and alittel power punch goat nutradrench stuff


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Precious little babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so glad she is doing better.

Fortified vit B complex helps with appetite. give it daily as mentioned, until she is doing really well on her own,. If you have goat nutradrench that will help as well.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I already gave her some nutradrench first thing i did when i noticed the eating situation. Shes sleeping now and i am keeping a close eye on her throughout the night


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok now i am relly worried! Shes raspy whell breathing i think she breathed in some milk!!! I held her upside down and it went away but now its back?!??!?!!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

If she aspirated I would start a round of antibiotics, if you haven't already, but check with someone who has more experience

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tylan 50 is the best for little newborns. It dries the rattles right up usually with one dose.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, start antibiotics.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok how often are the kids supposed to poop? I only saw her go once today and she was in a pen and theirs nothing in the pen. I am so worried now. Not just that but my freeking 8month old calf who was off milk for 4 months now drank all moms milk!So thay diddent get her milk all day wonce i found out he was eating it i removed her from the pen he was in. :GURRR: NOTHINGS GOING RIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

They poop more than that give some mineral oil id try around 1-3cc then give an enema get things moving

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

How on earth do i give an ennama to such i tiny little kid?!?!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

You might want to do some research, but I think you have to stick it in through their little behinds with a syringe.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh deer


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

It's not hard just google it I am sure u can find a video on YouTube

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Wrll i just did it pore kids haha they both went and now i think their good


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Next time you're near a Petco or similar. Go in and buy a bird feeding syringe for your kit. They work great for non-stress enemas.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats what i used! I have plenty of thoes kind of supplies around i raise about 5-10 birds a summer just from what people bring me and what i find in my garden or barn


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm glad it worked!!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

One of mine had a goofy weak back leg. Bose (1/2cc) fixed her right up!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Well her leg is doing grate now i haven't seen her complain about it all day yesterday shes doing good now and so is patrick(her brother)


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

sarahmoffatt said:


> Well her leg is doing grate now i haven't seen her complain about it all day yesterday shes doing good now and so is patrick(her brother)


Happy for all of you! (=


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are doing well


----------

